# Used Tesla - Vehicle Maintenance History



## 2Intense (May 3, 2021)

I purchased a used Jaguar a few years ago and when I had it in for service, the service advisor printed a copy of the service history for the vehicle for me. I am in the process of buying a used Model S from Tesla and I was wondering if anyone had any luck or experience in obtaining the vehicle history for a used Tesla from Tesla service?


----------

